# Merritts Mill Pond - Marianna



## FishWalton

Went over to Merritts Mill Pond in Marianna yesterday for a few 
hours...mostly recon, but did do a little fishing. Got a couple of small bass on worms while fishing for shellcrackers and hung a nice one on a swim bait that got off. 

First time I have been on the lake since the late 50's so didn't remember anythng about it. The 200 acre lake is spring clear water. It's about 4 miles long and a few hundred yards wide. There are a couple of excellent boat ramps open to the public. We got a couple of small bass and I hooked a good one that got off.

In the first photo you will see a grass carp fin with a splash just behind the 
fish. That was my partners lure hitting the water. There were several carp 
together on top water grass in a school. Huge fish! They may have been spawning. 

The state record shellcracker came from this lake...4.86 pounds. You can see why with all the snails available for food. Apparently these snails crawl up on the docks and trees to lay their eggs. This makes the lake a unique fishery.

The shellcracker fishery was seriously damaged back in the late 90's when the state drew down the lake to repair the dam. With a 10 shellcracker limit and 10 inch minimum apparently the lake is still in recovery mode. A few weeks ago FWC nailed a couple of guys with 40. 

Next trip we will have a better idea on how to fish the lake. For bream and 
shellcrackers I'm thinking very light mono in 2 to 6 lb class fished well away from the boat on the bottom, with or without bobber, and be very quiet. 

The lake is loaded with plenty of grass cover on top and below surface. Along the sides there are underwater stumps and cypress trees. Many of the stumps are marked with pvc or reflectors for night running. No problem down the middle.

According to FWC the best conditions are cloudy days, light rain, or ripple on the water.

http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Merritts%20Mill%20Pond


----------



## Bodupp

Great report, JB. I've heard of the shellcrackers of Merritt's Mill Pond nearly all my life, but never been.

My favorite lake (Yates) on the Tallapoosa has a great shellcracker fishery. It has lots of shellfish, but nothing like those big snails. And it's usually very clear, making it easy to see the beds, but also easy for the fish to see us. The ripple on the water that FWC mentioned is what we call boat camoflage - making it tougher for the fish to see the boat.

My favorite way to fish them is with 4# line, a #5 or #6 hook, no weight, and no bobber, and hook a big ol' pink worm one time in the middle (longways) to let the ends free to squirm. We use a long-handled shrimp net for a dip net.
Have you heard of the monster shellcrackers they're catching out West at Lake Havasu?


----------



## Jason

Went and yaked it w/ another member last year and only caught 1 shell right at the limit...they were deep and spooky. Clear water makes em hard to fish! Beautiful water!!! Probably get back over there in the next few weeks!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Havent been there in years, We used to camp at Arrowhead. I remember my dad getting really frustrated with those big crackers and ended up taking a few lessons from a black fellow that fished the spillway. I remember the guy told dad "when you hungry - them pond fishis to hards to ketch" Dad ended up figuring out how to catch a few in the stirred water on the other side of the Hwy and we still to this day sometimes will say "them pond fishis to hards to ketch"!
I have a friend that goes a couple times a year, usually in February, dresses in full camo and lays in the grass. He uses a 7' ultralight spinning rod with 6# braid, a 2' - 2# fluorocarbon leader, hook and a big earthworm.
He locates the beds from the boat then parks the boat and walks back. Hes caught a couple of 2+#ers


----------



## FishWalton

Try'n Hard said:


> Havent been there in years, We used to camp at Arrowhead. I remember my dad getting really frustrated with those big crackers and ended up taking a few lessons from a black fellow that fished the spillway. I remember the guy told dad "when you hungry - them pond fishis to hards to ketch" Dad ended up figuring out how to catch a few in the stirred water on the other side of the Hwy and we still to this day sometimes will say "them pond fishis to hards to ketch"!



Didn't see any yesterday but folks still fish below the dam and below the highway a lot. Also, there is a small park just downstream I'm told where folks fish. Never been to the park. Good place to catch bait too.


----------



## Jason

Try'n Hard said:


> Havent been there in years, We used to camp at Arrowhead. I remember my dad getting really frustrated with those big crackers and ended up taking a few lessons from a black fellow that fished the spillway. I remember the guy told dad "when you hungry - them pond fishis to hards to ketch" Dad ended up figuring out how to catch a few in the stirred water on the other side of the Hwy and we still to this day sometimes will say "them pond fishis to hards to ketch"!
> I have a friend that goes a couple times a year, usually in February, dresses in full camo and lays in the grass. He uses a 7' ultralight spinning rod with 6# braid, a 2' - 2# fluorocarbon leader, hook and a big earthworm.
> He locates the beds from the boat then parks the boat and walks back. Hes caught a couple of 23ers


Ain't been this year, we need a trip! You supply the bait and launch, I'll provide the ride next Monday!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton

Bodupp said:


> Great report, JB. I've heard of the shellcrackers of Merritt's Mill Pond nearly all my life, but never been.
> 
> My favorite lake (Yates) on the Tallapoosa has a great shellcracker fishery. It has lots of shellfish, but nothing like those big snails. And it's usually very clear, making it easy to see the beds, but also easy for the fish to see us. The ripple on the water that FWC mentioned is what we call boat camoflage - making it tougher for the fish to see the boat.
> 
> My favorite way to fish them is with 4# line, a #5 or #6 hook, no weight, and no bobber, and hook a big ol' pink worm one time in the middle (longways) to let the ends free to squirm. We use a long-handled shrimp net for a dip net.
> Have you heard of the monster shellcrackers they're catching out West at Lake Havasu?



Yep,heard about the record breakers coming of Lake Havasu. Those things ar so big they don't even look like a redear


----------



## Splittine

What's the water temp? Been wanting to make a trip over pretty soon.


----------



## FishWalton

Splittine said:


> What's the water temp? Been wanting to make a trip over pretty soon.



70 degrees yesterday


----------



## Try'n Hard

Jason said:


> Ain't been this year, we need a trip! You supply the bait and launch, I'll provide the ride next Monday!!!:yes::thumbsup:


NoSir! - I remember how those crackers almost drove dad off the edge. I say its near impossible to catch a mess there. 
I will however send ya some directions to the cabin and get you to ride up one Friday and see if we can find the crappie or bass


----------



## baldona523

Is the lake gator free because of the spring water? Doesn't bother my but I'd love to take the family and friends up there?


----------



## Jackson Yak

Never have seen one and I have been on it several times at daybreak with calm conditions. Went about a month ago, caught a few bass and several crackers. Hard place to fish but it is beautiful.

At first light in a kayak up in the cypress is kinda spooky, dead silence except for an occasional fish slapping.

Great place to take the family and friends


----------

